# sync falla ???

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/94/72/a2/7513f2926038434.jpg[/IMG]

Cómo es posible este fallo de sincronización?

----------

## natrix

Hola Luciernaga:

Si usas systemd sigue el siguiente link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8233200.html?sid=4451628a0f7473d06419dd2b971b06c8

Sytemd ya no tiene la flag "resolvconf".

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola natrix:

Pues no, no iba a instalar con 'systemd', hice (mejor dicho) preparaba una nueva instalación de KDE Plasma y me tope con esto.

Lo que si vi (y me sorprendió) fue el archivo repos.conf que es diferente ahora y con mogollón de comprobaciones activadas, y no me permitió avanzar, bien, voy a investigar el asunto del resolvconf ....

Saludetes   :Shocked: 

PostData: 

El archivo resolv.conf generado por dhcpcd del soporte minimal es este ...

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlp0s19f2u2.dhcp

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain homestation

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

El archivo /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf proporcionado por el soporte minimal es el siguiente ...

[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verifi-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verifi-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verifi-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4

# for daily squashfs snapshots

#sync-type = squashdelta

#sync-uri = mirror://gentoo/../snapshots/squashfs

Con estos datos la sincronización fallaba, veremos lo que ocurre después de cambiar el resolv.conf ... ????

----------

## spyderco

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Hola natrix:
> 
> Pues no, no iba a instalar con 'systemd', hice (mejor dicho) preparaba una nueva instalación de KDE Plasma y me tope con esto.
> 
> Lo que si vi (y me sorprendió) fue el archivo repos.conf que es diferente ahora y con mogollón de comprobaciones activadas, y no me permitió avanzar, bien, voy a investigar el asunto del resolvconf ....
> ...

 

Seguro que cambiando los dns en el /etc/resolve.conf te corre ya bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Efectivamente, poniendo los DNS's de Google en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf funcionó para avanzar ...

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line 

domain homestation 

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 127.0.0.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line 

... hasta la culminación de la primera fase de la instalación de Gentoo al disco duro.

Pero ... resurgió el problema al reiniciar la máquina con Gentoo.

Por cierto, que en la configuración del Router están los DNS's de Google y NO los del ISP.

Conclusión:

Esto es un bug que debería ser arreglado en origen y no editando el resolv.conf.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## spyderco

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, poniendo los DNS's de Google en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf funcionó para avanzar ...
> 
> # /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line 
> 
> domain homestation 
> ...

 

Si, suele pasar ponle chattr +i y a si cuando reinicies no tendras problemas con la red =)

----------

